# Prettiest colour



## loganjeb123

What does everyone think is the pretties colour on a golden. I prefer redheeads. I would like to get a redhead in the future.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I love my redheads but also love Chloe's blond color.


----------



## GoldenSail

I have no preference, so I did not vote. If the coat is healthy and clean, any of the colors look gorgeous to me!


----------



## Lucky's mom

GoldenSail said:


> I have no preference, so I did not vote. If the coat is healthy and clean, any of the colors look gorgeous to me!


Yep...that's what I think. I USED to prefer the lighter colors. But NOW I love them all and actually have no favorite color.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I think they are all gorgeous -- But I am personally partial to the blondies, like my Sophie


----------



## Ljilly28

I like red and blonde goldens, but the deep medium gold is my favorite. I like red more than blonde, and I have one golden of each color( except white- which I don't think is a golden retriever anymore- not that they can't be awesome pets with excellent personalities)-.


----------



## jwemt81

I think gold is missing from the poll. We have one who is a deep shade of medium gold and one who is blonde/light gold. Those are my two favorites. I never cared too much for the pure white ones.


----------



## lgnutah

Blondes are my favorite


----------



## Jim Cahill

I love the redheads


----------



## Debles

Ljilly28 said:


> I like red and blonde goldens, but the deep medium gold is my favorite. I like red more than blonde, and I have one golden of each color( except white- which I don't think is a golden retriever anymore- not that they can't be awesome pets with excellent personalities)-.


I agree with Jill. I have had the reddish gold and lighter golds. I don't consider white a "golden" retriever color.


----------



## HovawartMom

RED and then,blond!.


----------



## spruce

since I've only known/loved gold (some may say red), my preference is as dark as possible.
sometimes I drive by this house (in another town) just to look at this dark, dark red guy I met at a garage sale (saw him today!). I (embarrassed to say) had to ask if he was a golden or setter or?.


----------



## Florabora22

I love redheads, but not the DEEP, DEEP redheads... same with blondes - love blondes, but not the white goldens.

That said, reddish-gold is my favorite.


----------



## sameli102

My all time favorite is the rich dark gold with the light butt feathers


----------



## EvilNessCroft

I like them all! They're all beauties! My first golden was a redhead and now my Molly is cream!


----------



## boo.and.hanna

where is the all of the above option???


----------



## PuggledRetriever

The lighter the better! But every golden I meet is beautiful even if they are darker, but I just prefer lighter coats


----------



## Karen519

*All*

I love all of them!! They are all beautiful!


----------



## goldlover68

Better 'red' than dead.....my wife also has auburn red hair, and two of my Granddaughters.....OMG it is catching!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Rindy is light gold... and I think she's a beautiful color. Finn is red... and I think he's a beautiful color. So I have to say I love both!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

My picture probably says it all.


----------



## Megora

They don't have an option for me. Mine are gold.


----------



## sdhgolden

I think they are all beautiful but I prefer right in the middle gold rather than the extremes on either end (white or dark red). That being said if I did choose one I'd pick a blondie  That's the lightest I'd go. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom

I love blonds! I wanted a blond the first time, but ended up with a darker medium gold instead. I knew I was meant ot get a pup from this particular litter, and it was either this pup or no pup. Now, I am on the hunt for a future blond puppy!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

To me, Goldens are -- golden. I think the reds are beautiful, kind of like the movie stars of the Golden world! The lightest shades are fine once I know the dog, but I don't automatically admire the color for a Golden Retriever. I prefer a light gold coat if I have a choice.


----------



## Bentman2

Before I got Bentley, I was somewhat partial to dark Goldens. After seeing him, and even knowing that his coat is still not all there, I think I do prefer the blonde color more. There is no "ugly" color of coat in a Golden. All of them are so pretty in there own way and unlike so many other breeds, they vary in there appearance.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

I love the color of my deep gold, reddish but not quite red pup, but I also love a true red and a lively blond color, and I won't deny the beauty of a whiter Golden either. With their contrasting really dark nose and eyes they are striking; I understand there is no such thing as a pure white golden though, according to the knowledgeable people of this forum. 
I always had a hard time choosing in this type of question. If I must, I would choose the deep golds/red ones (Notice how I didn't succeed in choosing just one after all that).


----------



## xoerika620xo

I've always wanted a redhead, still do. I remember choosing chester just because he was the darkest of all the boys.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

I need to add to my comments that I was actually not aware of the large number of extremely light Goldens around the world until I found this forum. 

We see gold, dark gold, and red Goldens in our area, but most are mid-gold, like Summit. 

We met a pair of cream Goldens a couple of months ago, in central California; they came from a breeder in Northern California. Bentley ^^ is beautiful and I'd be very happy to find one like him. 

But the wonderful loving Golden personality is the reason we love Goldens, and I know I'd love one of any color.


----------



## solinvictus

Purple like all the purple penguins in the classroom.




















Which ever golden is in my view has the prettiest color.


----------



## Tennyson

I never really gave it any thought.


----------



## lhowemt

My favorite color is the one I have. First it was reddish and now blonde. Same thing with eyes. I liked only the deep dark doe eyes. Now Pearl has medium eyes and I adore them too. All in all I don't care because they are all beautiful goldens.


----------



## GoldenGirl28

I like the slightly lighter color pups... probably because my childhood Golden was that color and I have such wonderful memories of him ð


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl

I love all the colors of goldens, but I am going to have to lean towards the red. Just because Jill is light red golden, we are not sure what shade of gold Penny will be. It's still too early to tell, but I'm thinking maybe a little more lighter then Jill's color. Penny's father was super dark red!


----------



## Henry's Mum

I thought that Henry would be blonde like his parents, but he has turned out a cream with a golden shimmer (NO he is not white, as people like to say, they just don't look properly). He would be gorgeous any colour! Here he was 7 months


----------



## Bentman2

Henry is a very nice looking boy. Take care of him, hug him, kiss him, and talk to him. He will just look at you but he will take notice of this too.


----------



## name44

I like them all, but I currently have a redhead.


----------



## Henry's Mum

Bentman2 said:


> Henry is a very nice looking boy. Take care of him, hug him, kiss him, and talk to him. He will just look at you but he will take notice of this too.


OH, I do I do. My husband gets quite jealous, he says he would like the amount of attention and hugs and kisses that Henry gets. Bentley looks a similar colour, another beautiful boy, Henry was born 2 months after him on 13. August 2013.*:wavey:*


----------



## GoldenCamper

Freshly mowed lawn green or mud puddle brown wasn't included in this poll? Just looking at it from my dogs perspective :


----------



## TheZ's

GoldenCamper said:


> Freshly mowed lawn green or mud puddle brown wasn't included in this poll? Just looking at it from my dogs perspective :


Also not included is "gold".


----------



## goldlover68

*Red w/Green Head!*

I like my Red Head with a little green head thrown in...


----------



## Champ

Reminds me of this classic Golden Retriever photo showing off a spectrum of all the wonderful shades!! Love them all but if I had to choose, I like the middle of the road, I'd pick one of those 3 in the middle! My Champ is probably closest to the 4th dog from the left, the lightest I prefer to go. Would like my next one to be a little darker! Unless another color just happens to steal my heart.


----------



## PatJ

I really don't care about the color and it can be the ugliest golden around but all it has to do is give me that golden smile and I am forever in love.


----------



## lhowemt

GoldenCamper said:


> Freshly mowed lawn green or mud puddle brown wasn't included in this poll? Just looking at it from my dogs perspective :


Nor a necklace of deer poo......


----------



## cgriffin

I think the colors should be represented as 'shades of gold' and 'white' should be totally omitted. 

Anyway - I voted for the lighter shades of gold in another poll but I have to say, I have had darker golds with more reddish in them and the last two the lighter shades of gold. All fantastic dogs and I really don't look or 'shop' by color - I just end up getting the pup that was meant for me regardless of color 

So, to be fair to all my babies past and present - I did not vote.


----------



## GoldenCamper

TheZ's said:


> Also not included is "gold".


Light, medium and dark gold 

Hope I lightened things up with my freshly mowed lawn post earlier as others have with a duck and deer poo colors 

No offense meant or taken to the OP's poll of white, blonde and red colors. I see what was inferred but couldn't vote either. Glad they didn't put creme at least eh? 

The strangest albeit funniest comment I got about was with Fiona last year from another Golden owner with a dark Golden. Fiona is "too" blonde, do you use hair coloring on her? 

I wasn't witty enough at the time to think of a comeback line at the time :scratchch Could only say that is the way she was born.

I swear that happened, and they were being serious!


----------



## Claudia M

I love them all and had them all.  

And you can still find the "white" one in the snow!


----------



## Claudia M

Henry's Mum said:


> I thought that Henry would be blonde like his parents, but he has turned out a cream with a golden shimmer (*NO he is not white, as people like to say, they just don't look properly*). He would be gorgeous any colour! Here he was 7 months


He looks very properly to me!


----------



## DanaRuns

I couldn't care less about the color, and I didn't see that option so I couldn't vote. I have a dark one, a medium one and a lighter one. Color doesn't matter to me. A healthy, long-lived Golden that meets the breed standard and has a rock solid temperament and retriever drive are what I look for, and color doesn't enter into it. All the colo(u)rs are beautiful.


----------



## Max's Dad

We have owned both blonde and red Golden Retrievers. I agree with Dana--all colors are beautiful. It is the temperament that makes a Golden and Golden.


----------



## Ruby13

I love them all, but if I had to pick one, I would pick the blonde.


----------



## photoweborama

I prefer traditional gold / blonde Goldens.

Creams are nice, but gold is best. 

Reds.... Not crazy about them at all...... Not at all... 

Of course, our new one is a red..... I never thought..... :doh:!


----------



## Katduf

I've got a number 2 and a number 4 on this photo. I think they're beautiful in every shade.


----------



## Swampcollie

I prefer the darker ones. They don't show the dirt.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I love all colors of Goldens, they're all beautiful.

But I have to admit, I am _*extremely*_ partial to the Reds, love them.


----------



## cgriffin

I love them all, I have had darker ones and lighter ones - so to be fair - I am not voting. I loved all my golden boys regardless of color.


----------



## Brave

Max's Dad said:


> I agree with Dana--all colors are beautiful. It is the temperament that makes a Golden and Golden.



Hear, hear!!!

Where's the oil slicked retriever? My black gold.  teehee


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I agree, their personality, overall good nature, temperament is what makes each one so very unique and special, the coloring has nothing to do with it.


----------



## photoweborama

Swampcollie said:


> I prefer the darker ones. They don't show the dirt.


I never thought of that!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Swampcollie said:


> I prefer the darker ones. They don't show the dirt.


You don't find out about the dirt until he jumps into your bed. It shows on the sheets. Trust me on this.


----------



## cubbysan

I came into this breed loving the blondes, but the more goldens I meet of all shades, my preference changes everyday. I guess I love them all!


----------



## GoldenSkies

I love absolutely all goldens but I have always favorited white... I guess I'm a minority judging by the poll


----------



## SeanBH

Max's Dad said:


> We have owned both blonde and red Golden Retrievers. I agree with Dana--all colors are beautiful. It is the temperament that makes a Golden and Golden.


 I agree with Max's Dad....it's the temperament that matters the most. In my earlier Cocker Spaniel days, I learned the blacks where the best in those terms. But I haven't seen a black GR EVER!

But since seeing Dave's Max (after meeting them this last weekend, which made my day!) that is just about as close as he could be to my Jackie (my Bridge/Heart buddy that just passed two week ago), I tend to lean towards the lighter colors because they tend to have varying colors on their feathers- especially their "panty-looms". Jack had a silver tinge on his edges of his ears and lighter eyelashes. But Jackie, especially in this picture when he was young, had a lot of baby fur, which made us give him another one of his many names- the Indian one- "Chief CrazyHair". He would actually respond to it after a few times! After all the grooming after 3-4 years, he lost most of it.


----------



## SeanBH




----------



## Bentman2

I agree, the colors of the goldens, are of lesser importance than their temperament. When people meet my Bentley, they will comment to me about how fun loving and lovable he is. All those at the park know what to expect of a golden and will always comment on his temperament when they say nothing of his color. Is this picture in SeanBH, Max? Just looks like him. :wavey:


----------



## SeanBH

Bentman2 said:


> I agree, the colors of the goldens, are of lesser importance than their temperament. When people meet my Bentley, they will comment to me about how fun loving and lovable he is. All those at the park know what to expect of a golden and will always comment on his temperament when they say nothing of his color. Is this picture in SeanBH, Max? Just looks like him. :wavey:


Hi there! No....both of the pics in my last posts are of my Jackson. But he looks so much like Max!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*SeanBH*-your Jackson was beautiful. 

I'm so sorry for your loss of him.


----------



## Bentman2

SeanBH said:


> Hi there! No....both of the pics in my last posts are of my Jackson. But he looks so much like Max!


You are right, Jackson does look like Max. He is huge and full of coat. How old is he and what is his weight? Awesome looking boy.


----------



## SeanBH

Bentman2 said:


> You are right, Jackson does look like Max. He is huge and full of coat. How old is he and what is his weight? Awesome looking boy.


Thank you! Jackie when to the Rainbow Bridge on the 13th of this month at 9 years and 4 months. He was 115lbs before he got sick of what we believe was cancer- he had masses on his liver and his pancreas. You can view his Tribute video in my post "My Beloved Jackson..." in the RB sub-forum. I happened across Dave and Max here just this last weekend, and found they are very nearby, so I met them with my Winslow and Joey on Sunday. It gave me great joy to do so.

There isn't a minute that goes by that I don't think of him. I watch his video a couple of times a day. I have his ashes right next to me at my workstation. He is definitely in my heart and always will be. He was the best dog I've ever had. I miss him soooo much....

BTW, Bentley is gorgeous also! He looks alot like my Winslow. Thanks again.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Thanks for the pics of Jackson. I'm sorry that you lost such a wonderful friend. Jackson does look like Max.


----------



## Bentman2

SeanBH said:


> Thank you! Jackie when to the Rainbow Bridge on the 13th of this month at 9 years and 4 months. He was 115lbs before he got sick of what we believe was cancer- he had masses on his liver and his pancreas. You can view his Tribute video in my post "My Beloved Jackson..." in the RB sub-forum. I happened across Dave and Max here just this last weekend, and found they are very nearby, so I met them with my Winslow and Joey on Sunday. It gave me great joy to do so.
> 
> There isn't a minute that goes by that I don't think of him. I watch his video a couple of times a day. I have his ashes right next to me at my workstation. He is definitely in my heart and always will be. He was the best dog I've ever had. I miss him soooo much....
> 
> BTW, Bentley is gorgeous also! He looks alot like my Winslow. Thanks again.



Oh, I am so sorry about Jackson. Please forgive me, I did not know about him. He is absolutely a handsome boy here in this picture. I know you are heartbroken , as all of us are when we lose our golden's. I will check out his Tribute video as I want to know more about him. Thanks for your comments on Bentley. I want to know more about Winslow.:wavey:


----------



## SeanBH

Bentman2 said:


> Oh, I am so sorry about Jackson. Please forgive me, I did not know about him. He is absolutely a handsome boy here in this picture. I know you are heartbroken , as all of us are when we lose our golden's. I will check out his Tribute video as I want to know more about him. Thanks for your comments on Bentley. I want to know more about Winslow.:wavey:


 Bentman2: No problem. Jackie was a one-of-a-kind. He knew all the tricks- shook hands, gave you the ball or toy in your hand, always let you in a door before he entered, waited for all the other furbabies to start eating first, was an uber lover doggie, and if you watched the video, and had a very exhuberant "I'm so glad your home" whine, even if you were only gone 5 minutes. ALWAYS stayed in the yard...his favorite place was out on the front grass, waiting for the neighborhood kids to come play with him. 
He was great to bathe and groom, although he liked it more after all the work was done! And, he had many names: Dakedak, Doodie, NakaNakaNooNieNoo (his Hawaiian name ) and many other derivatives of Jack.

And what can I say about Winslow (the "Middo Widdo" or middle one)...he is our calm, cool, and collected dog, unless he's in protect mode- then he will sound like a madman....but only to the point when he gets about 10 feet away from you, then he's a ***** cat. He was five last August 27th, and we got him from a breeder that was the President of the High Desert Guide Dog Society. They always said he was bred for temperament, and boy they weren't kidding- he's as cool as a cucumber most of the time. But then, he's also our most vocal- he loves to bark, and a lot of the time all it takes is giving him a funny face.

Here's a pic of our first 3 Goldens....Ginger, Winslow, and Jack. Ginger's RB anniversary is February 3rd.


----------



## Gwen

When I first got into goldens over 35 years ago, the lighter, the better. That has changed!

My most recent golden boy is a dark gold and I just love him. I love the way his coat gleams in the sunshine and the easy care coat. I just love the way he stands out in the ring usually being the darkest dog. I am also surprised at the number of people who have approached me in the past two years and comment that they just love the red. 

Saying that, we have experienced discrimination in the show ring and one particular judge actually commented to my handler that she loved his structure and movement but wouldn't place him because of his colour - yes, he is within CKC/AKC standards. He is NOT within UKC standards due to his colour. 

Here are my boys: Robbie - http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=524893, Nygel http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=270663and Razz http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=327313


----------



## LDBgolden

My Golden was a red boy, so I have a special place in my heart for them, but honestly, Goldens are just a gorgeous breed. Period. Enough said.


----------



## The life of Piper

I love the blonde color, however my Piper is a red.


----------

